# Dominant Cock & Hen - Advise PLZ!



## Timmy1984 (Jun 1, 2009)

i have a Lovely Cinnamon Peal Split Pied,Whiteface Cock - (Called Spirit)
and My Hen is Cinnamon Split Pied. (Called Sophie)

Spirit is approx 20 months old
Sophie is approx 11 months old

my problem is that both my cock and hen have doninant attitudes, and take turns on purches, and they will fight over a favorite purch, i have put a purch near there fav spot in the cage, where the loser of the night, sleeps.

but sometimes they do fight occasionally, and either one will lose or win.

Niether has serverly hurt the other (alot of beak hitting, and the grunt noise)

is this a bad pair or match?

will they still breed?

should i split them up for a few days?
will this make them actualy miss each other? and make them have a closer bond?

im all new to this and just want to make sure everythintg goes off without problems.

Sophie is yet to lay eggs, as she has not yet, and i havnt seen them mate (not meaning that they havnt when im not there)

They have been together in the same cage for the last 2 months.

Any responses and suggestions are welcome.

Thankyou!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

There are always squabbles even in pairs. I don't think it will stop them from mating. Just make sure you wait a while before putting a box up. I like to wait 'till I see some indications that they are getting close. For some 'tiels it's as little as 7 days, for others it can take months.


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

Personally, I don't think it is safe to breed an 11 month old hen, if the hen is too young she can get eggbound, which is life threatening.
I prefer to be safe versus sorry, & since they are not showing too much indications of breeding soon, there is no need to rush into it anyway.

I would not offer a nest box until they are bonded more, ( & the hen is 18 months)bonded pairs will squabble, but I don't think as much as you describe, 
They will eventually bond, it is a matter of time/when.

They are not related ?

If you want them to bond, do not seperate them for a few days, or at all, 
the bonding process will just take longer that way.
The colors sound like an interesting pair to match up.

Keep us posted & post pics !
Would love to see them...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

are you sure one is male and one is female? The reason I ask is because what your describing is more known between 2 females, than a male/female pair 

my females bicker over who is going to sit where, who gets to eat and when and all that jazz 

my pairs barely if ever bicker


----------



## Timmy1984 (Jun 1, 2009)

No they are not related! ( totally dif breeders 80 miles apart)

I Know Spirit is 100% Male because he shows Dominance, and spreads his wings out, his Tail feathers are a solid yellow, and he talks, whistles ect.

He is like a Little kid that has had too Much cordial and has ADHD.

On the other Hand.

Sophie, has all the Tail and wing baring on feathers indicating it is a She, although she whistles alot! other breeders have told me she is a female, and have personally seen the bird (the only thing left to do is DNA TEST)
there excuse is that she may be a dominant Hen (which they said could happen)

she was an avairy bird until 7mnths old, when i have bought her and tamed her to step up and kisses and cuddles.

Spirit (MALE) was handraised and i bought him when he was 9 weeks old.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

his Tail feathers are a solid yellow, and he talks, whistles ect.
---------------------------------
*i have a Lovely Cinnamon Peal Split Pied,Whiteface Cock - (Called Spirit)
and My Hen is Cinnamon Split Pied. (Called Sophie)*

Please post some pix's. If Spirit is a Cinnamon Pearl, aged 20 months, by now he should have lost his pearling, and his tail would be a solid dark cinnamon color.

Susanne


----------

